

GoodHack - "Write an application which makes the world a better place" - jhollingworth
http://www.goodhack.org
Goodhack is a Hack day being held in London on the 9th May. The challenge is to write an application which makes the world a better place. Even if you can't come to the event, you can add your problems to the list to be solved (http://www.goodhack.org/problems/add)
======
snitko
That is a great thing and I totally thought of making the same website,
because I'm constantly looking for a good problem to solve. I hope this gets
popular, because there's a lot of problems out there hackers don't even know
about waiting to be solved.

------
lyriendel
I wonder if they realize their motto is grammatically incorrect.

